# Heads up to those who use pressure washers!



## ParaJack (Feb 22, 2011)

I've had 2 Karchers break on me in the last few years, granted they were only £100'ish ones and got used a lot!...but even so.

Anyway after looking around at various websites I stumbled across the following Question & Answer on an official Karcher repair centres website:



> Can I use an electrical extension lead?
> 
> No! Because all pressure washer units, regardless of manufacturer, draw such a large current when initially pressurised, they are unsuitable for use on any kind of extension lead, the amps drawn during these few seconds will cause the power to trip! This can be overcome by using a heavier duty extension, but by doing so you will be putting more strain on the machines motor and shorten its life, as well as voiding your warranty. Should the machine be positioned in an inconvenient location for you power supply, then we advise you to use extension high pressure hoses to reach the desired destination.


Now I don't know if it's just me that wasn't aware of this!?!?! But I thought I'd post it just in case I'm not the only one lol.
I've always used an extension with the Karchers as the ones I had only had a 4 metre hose, I'm buying a Nilfisk next which comes with an 8 metre hose, so no need for an electrical connection to make it reach where I need it to


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

never had a problem...


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Been using mine on a 50m extension for years, no problem. Not a Karcher btw.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Had my karcher for 5 years always used an extension lead


----------



## Jedi_Detailer (May 7, 2011)

Complete and utter rubbish!!


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

That must be why they supply them with a 10m cable then..............NOT


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 9, 2012)

Made up I would say, the start up current is minor, extension lead would not have any affect on the Karcher itself!


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a Karcher K6.5 which I have had since January 2003 and I have always used a extension lead for the power with no problems ever, also since November 2011 I have pretty much only used rainwater from a waterbutt where the machine drawes the water via gravity feed and again no problems


----------



## BenRK (Feb 1, 2013)

That is utter rubbish.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Always use an extension cable with my Nilfisk, I have to since my car is 20 yards from the nearest plug when I do it. They are talking rubbish IMHO.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

ParaJack said:


> I've had 2 Karchers break on me in the last few years, granted they were only £100'ish ones and got used a lot!...but even so.
> 
> Anyway after looking around at various websites I stumbled across the following Question & Answer on an official Karcher repair centres website:
> 
> ...


Tesco

Using your pressure washer safely

As with any piece of electrical equipment, you must use it correctly. Make sure you remember to:

Read the accompanying manufacturers instructions before use.
Wear the appropriate protective clothing including footwear and goggles.
Only use the pressure washer for its intended purpose. Due to its power, do not point at children or animals.
Keep the hose and cable tidy and in order to avoid damage and accidents.
Keep the electrical cable away from water as much as possible.
Plug the pressure washer into a socket with RCD protection; this will switch off the electricity automatically in the event of an earth wire fault.
If you use an extension lead, make sure it's a 13amp type.
Do not attach "aqua stop" hose couplings directly to the machine.
Make sure the garden hose is unwound and more than 7.5m in length.
Make sure correct lances are used with certain jobs.
Make sure the machine is run dry for 10 seconds and stored away from frost after use.

Nilfisk

Q: Can I use an extension lead?
A: Yes, but you should use a waterproof socket. Always unwind an extension lead before use and make sure it is rated for the machine you are using.

Thats just a couple


----------



## Azonto (Jul 22, 2012)

It's karchers way of massively reducing the amount of returns and warranty repairs. They tried to trick me into saying I was using it with an extension reel ("how long is the extension you're using") when I had a prob with mine!


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

As long as the cable is eavy enough to take the load it should be strong enough to andle the startup surge.
If you have the new mccb breakers in the fuse board you are aware that a light bulb blwing trips them it DOESNT trip when starting a pressure washer.
In fact a washing machine draws more when going into spin mode


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Good way for them to sell costly high pressure extended hoses!


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Azonto said:


> It's karchers way of massively reducing the amount of returns and warranty repairs. They tried to trick me into saying I was using it with an extension reel ("how long is the extension you're using") when I had a prob with mine!


+1 This. It's all a load of rubbish IMO and just a get out clause for them.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

I think the start up rating is a bit of a guess figure from manufacturer. The guy who sold me my karcher in machine mart swore it wouldn't work on less than a 4.0 kva genny. Tested on a 2.4 with 5oow water pump in same genny. No problems from machine and no struggle from generator at all. 

And as for the extension lead question that's total bolooks. Have ran every one I ever owned on an extension without incident.


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

4 years with kranzle k10, never any problems, in van all the time winter/summer time. never frozen



ParaJack said:


> I've had 2 Karchers break on me in the last few years, granted they were only £100'ish ones and got used a lot!...but even so.
> 
> Anyway after looking around at various websites I stumbled across the following Question & Answer on an official Karcher repair centres website:
> 
> ...


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I've had my 2.94 m for about 5 years, always on an extension lead, I have no choice. It lives in the garage and gets abuse. It still lives. Including being kicked for having too short a hose lol.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Never had a problem either  been using the same extension leads for years without problem and always use an RCD which would trip if this was true?

if that's the case surely all PW's should come with monster leads?


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

rayner said:


> Never had a problem either  been using the same extension leads for years without problem and always use an RCD which would trip if this was true?
> 
> if that's the case surely all PW's should come with monster leads?


RCD wouldn't trip. They don't protect against overloads.

It's rubbish. Used mine for the past 2-3 years of an extension lead. Never unwind it fully either. No problems.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Theres no way ( must people ) wouldnt be able to use their JW without the use of a ex lead?


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Godderz23 said:


> RCD wouldn't trip. They don't protect against overloads.
> 
> It's rubbish. Used mine for the past 2-3 years of an extension lead. Never unwind it fully either. No problems.


Please unwind it fully in the future. When its not its a fire hazard works like a coil 
If you feel it after useing if for some time you can feel it heating up. When ever a extension it should be fully unwind


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

where i lived the car was in a community garage block,a 30 mtr extension reel plus 3 mt extension got me power to the garage,My karcher worked like that for 7 years before i sold it on and bought a bigger one
the only thing i know for sure is this time of the year they are prone to cracking the pump housing due to the water freezing inside
always keep mine wrapped in a home made bag made out of bubble wrap, a woolen blanket and all held together with duct tape


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

It depends on what current is being drawn. I have a small katcher. Properly pulls 5-6 amps at most. 

I appreciate what your saying but using it for such a small time isn't going to do any damage.


----------



## busterbulldog (Sep 5, 2012)

Mid build of a little cupboard to house the jetwash. Plumbed in permanent on a stable mixed warm water supply 20 metre extension hose and reel.Jobs a good un


----------



## ParaJack (Feb 22, 2011)

As someone else has said, think it's just a get out clause for them! forgot to post the site it came from, so here it is http://www.totallyclean.co.uk/faq

True or not, if that's how they work I'll never buy another Karcher!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

busterbulldog said:


> Mid build of a little cupboard to house the jetwash. Plumbed in permanent on a stable mixed warm water supply 20 metre extension hose and reel.Jobs a good un


where you get that from direct hoses?
whats it like to use


----------



## busterbulldog (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes Direct hose ,its brill..no more struggling to get round the car..no more falling over pressure washer and no more extension leads no more leaky hosepipes(from being pulled around and loosening due to water temp too hot).


----------



## perfect1978 (Jun 11, 2011)

I ran my kranzle and my current tx jet wash off extension lead with no problems,not heard of this before tbh.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

I heard this before though, sort of. From the guy I bought my second hand Kranzle from. He sold and repaired Kranzles and adviced me to only run it from a plug that is wired with minimum 2.5mm² for that reason...


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

I used a Karcher (the same one) on a long extension lead for a decade without problem. The Karcher still works BTW, gave it to my sister, who uses it on an extension lead.

I use my current Nilfisk C110 on the same extension lead without problem.

I therefore suggest the warning in the original post is, for want of a better strongly worded term, cobblers!

Love and hugs
Chris


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Maybe it's only harmfull for the heavy powered machines? Dunno, mine works fine :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2013)

I have run many different machines over the years, including Karcher which are sh*te, and not had any problems with extensions. However, I run Kranzles now which are very good, but temperamental, and use a 2.5mm2 cable for each. I will say that I have noticed a difference in performance on the very odd occasion when I have had to use an ordinary extension.
I agree it is a get out clause for firms like Karcher but I do think your machine will last longer and perform slightly better with the right power feed.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I use two extension leads as we have quite a big drive and my Halfords pressure washer is absolutely fine. Three years old now too.

Sounds like rubbish to get out of warranty work....


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

Complete and utter rubbish!! 
Seconded, a load of old_ _ _ _ _ pick your own word.


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

Just an excuse to get you to buy there hose extension


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

CleanMe said:


> I have run many different machines over the years, including Karcher* which are sh*te*, and not had any problems with extensions. However, I run Kranzles now which are very good, but temperamental, and use a 2.5mm2 cable for each. I will say that I have noticed a difference in performance on the very odd occasion when I have had to use an ordinary extension.
> I agree it is a get out clause for firms like Karcher but I do think your machine will last longer and perform slightly better with the right power feed.


Second that :lol:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Had my baby Karcher for over a year and it's been hooked up to a friends home made extension cable and my own shop bought 25m extension cable. Not a single thing wrong.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Can you imagine if Karcher advertised up front that you can't use their machines with an extension lead!! :lol:

Don't think they would sell many!


----------



## ParaJack (Feb 22, 2011)

Porkypig said:


> Can you imagine if Karcher advertised up front that you can't use their machines with an extension lead!! :lol:
> 
> Don't think they would sell many!


Then it's good that we spread the word :lol:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Not surprised you've got through 2 Karchers....


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

I work in Electrical Engineering. Whilst you do get voltage drop and increased current on motor starting, if it was excessive it would blow fuses. Also the additional resistance of a few tens of meters isn't going to make THAT much difference.

It's not going to make much difference to the motor long term, in fact the motor windings should and would need to be designed with some starting volt drop in mind.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

I guess that the motors will be direct on-line start so will pull around 5x their normal full load current on start up. I know with my Nilfisk P150 if I pulse the trigger to go off-on-off-on then I can and do take out the 13A fuse in the plug.


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

if they say your ruining the pressure washer, why dont they supply them with longer power cables instead of the short ones you get


----------

